# Moving to Malaga this year :-)



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I have just joined the Forum as I am looking to move to the Malaga area later this year. I have done some searches and realise that there is so much that I do not know, and things I thought I did know, I am not sure about now. I need to do more reading!

My intention is to rent out my house in the UK and rent somewhere near Alhaurin, near where my partner currently lives. In a year or so I would most probably sell in the UK and buy in Spain.

I am 58 years old. I would have a private pension income of around £1,000 pm, income from renting my property of around £900 pm, savings of over £100,000 and investment income. With this in mind I am trying to clarify the following:-

1. If as most likely I am in Spain for a minimum of a year would I need to become a Spanish resident, some of the posts I have read suggest that I would.

2. Would I get Spanish health care? Previously I thought that I would not until I reach UK pension age, but could get temporary cover with an S1 form. I have read posts that suggest otherwise, saying anyone who is a resident receives cover, so if number 1 is correct I would?

3. Would I have to close all my UK bank accounts and open new Spanish accounts?

4. Would I be liable for tax in Spain, UK, or both!

There are a million more things I am not sure about but guess I need to research.

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

chris&vicky said:


> I have just joined the Forum as I am looking to move to the Malaga area later this year. I have done some searches and realise that there is so much that I do not know, and things I thought I did know, I am not sure about now. I need to do more reading!
> 
> My intention is to rent out my house in the UK and rent somewhere near Alhaurin, near where my partner currently lives. In a year or so I would most probably sell in the UK and buy in Spain.
> 
> ...


1. You dont have to become a Spanish National, however, you will have to register as a non-national-member-of-the-eu in the local town hall every 3 months.
2. Your ehic card would entitle you to free emergency health care (but as part of your 3 months + residency you will have to prove you have private health insurance to cover hospital stays in Spain - you will have to prove you can afford to live in Spain also - let's not complicate too much though)
3. You do not have to close your UK bank accounts.
4. You can opt to pay tax in Spain or in the UK. However, you may need written proof for Revenue people in UK or in Spain whatever choice you make you are actually participating in.

Please forgive bad grammar and I think you will be happy in Spain.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for your reply it is much appreciated. I will have to get some quotes for Health cover and with my age I suspect that may be expensive.

Regards


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leper said:


> 1. You dont have to become a Spanish National, however, you will have to register as a non-national-member-of-the-eu in the local town hall every 3 months.
> 2. Your ehic card would entitle you to free emergency health care (but as part of your 3 months + residency you will have to prove you have private health insurance to cover hospital stays in Spain - you will have to prove you can afford to live in Spain also - let's not complicate too much though)
> 3. You do not have to close your UK bank accounts.
> 4. You can opt to pay tax in Spain or in the UK. However, you may need written proof for Revenue people in UK or in Spain whatever choice you make you are actually participating in.
> ...


This is absolute rubbish


You will have to register as a resident at the Extranjeros office if you are here for more than 90 days. To do this you will have to show proof of income into a Spanish bank account and healthcare cover (If you have been contributing in UK the S2 form will cover you for up to 2 years but you will need to have private health insurance until you reach pensionable age).
Your EHIC card will *not* be valid if you are here for more than 3 months (i.e. you become a resident) since it is only for use when visiting.
You can have a bank account in the UK as well as in Spain, you don't need to close the UK account but you will need to have a Spanish account since your proof of income has to be into a Spanish bank
If you are here for more than 183 days you will become taxable in Spain (you do NOT have a choice) and Spain taxes on your worldwide income BUT since there is a double taxation agreement between UK and Spain any tax you pay in UK is offset against what you pay in Spain (you may even get tax back!)


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you baldilocks. I did think that I had to register as a resident if more than 90 days. 

There are so may contradictory post on the Forum it does make we think that many Expats are not doing what they should, and how much it really matters? 

I did think it was an S1 form and not S2, I will have to check that out. I thought that I would need private health cover but was hoping to delay that until after the cover the S1/2 form provides expires, I assume I can do that?

Kind regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chris&vicky said:


> Thank you baldilocks. I did think that I had to register as a resident if more than 90 days.
> 
> There are so may contradictory post on the Forum it does make we think that many Expats are not doing what they should, and how much it really matters?
> 
> ...


that's the thing about forums - a lot of what some people write isn't quite correct - but everything baldi wrote is correct ....... and yes, a lot of expats don't do as they should, but it usually bites them on the bum eventually 

if you qualify for an S1 then yes, that will cover you for healthcare here for a limited time (roughly 2 years usually, depending upon individual circumstances)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

chris&vicky said:


> Thank you baldilocks. I did think that I had to register as a resident if more than 90 days.
> 
> There are so may contradictory post on the Forum it does make we think that many Expats are not doing what they should, and how much it really matters?
> 
> ...


You may be correct about whwther is is S1 or S2, it has changed since I did mine when it was E121 (I think). Just get in touch with Tyne View Park, they are very helpful even if you are not yet a pensioner: [email protected]

They even telephoned me as we were in the midst of moving and it was with great pleasure that i told them we were (at that moment) driving through the Pyrenees and it was snowing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Many British immigrants in Spain get away with not doing what they are required to do, such as nor registering for residency or on the padron, driving UK plated cars, working on the black and so on. 
The Spanish authorities are cracking down on that sort of behaviour but yes, there are immigrants who have been cheating the Spanish state for years, decades even.
The question one should be asking is about the morality of such behaviour and the image it gives to our Spanish hosts of British immigrants in Spain.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Many British immigrants in Spain get away with not doing what they are required to do, such as nor registering for residency or on the padron, driving UK plated cars, working on the black and so on.
> The Spanish authorities are cracking down on that sort of behaviour but yes, there are immigrants who have been cheating the Spanish state for years, decades even.
> The question one should be asking is about the morality of such behaviour and the image it gives to our Spanish hosts of British immigrants in Spain.


A very good point to which I agree 100%


----------



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

Leper said:


> 1. You dont have to become a Spanish National, however, you will have to register as a non-national-member-of-the-eu in the local town hall every 3 months.
> 2. Your ehic card would entitle you to free emergency health care (but as part of your 3 months + residency you will have to prove you have private health insurance to cover hospital stays in Spain - you will have to prove you can afford to live in Spain also - let's not complicate too much though)
> 3. You do not have to close your UK bank accounts.
> 4. You can opt to pay tax in Spain or in the UK. However, you may need written proof for Revenue people in UK or in Spain whatever choice you make you are actually participating in.
> ...


Your grammar is perfect. Don't apologize.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

redshoes said:


> Your grammar is perfect. Don't apologize.


But most of the text was inaccurate!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> The question one should be asking is about the morality of such behaviour and the image it gives to our Spanish hosts of British immigrants in Spain.


Two wrongs don't make a right but you should have a look around the Spanish forums aimed at those looking to work in the UK. You wouldn't be so worried when you see what they get up to ! They're just as bad.
Trabajar en Londres - Foro Londres

They know all the benefits available , & some I didn't know about !!


----------

